# Who will be there when they come for you?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

*First they came for the Communists And I did not speak out Because I was not a Communist*
* Then they came for the Socialists And I did not speak out Because I was not a Socialist
Then they came for the trade unionists And I did not speak out Because I was not a trade unionist
Then they came for the Jews And I did not speak out Because I was not a Jew *
*Then they came for me And there was no one left To speak out for me.

First it was the Anti Government folks
Then it was those folk who owned an AR style rifle
Then it was the white supremacy folks
Then it was any one who was white
Now it's any one who holds christian beliefs
When they come for you, who will step in to stop them?
Don't misunderstand the left/Nazi style government that now resides at 1600 PA Av
You are their enemy
They have the educators, the propaganda machine, and the might of the US Military and over 100,000 federal law enforcement officers to carry out their radical transformation.
All good patriotic Americans need to become the resistance. We need to fight back with everything at our disposal to check these evil ones and restore or country to what the framers of the Constitu⏲tion envisioned. Time is running out for us to act*


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a good friend that will be there, can’t tell you their name but their initials are AR…..


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

well so much for trying to get folks to pull together for a commo cause


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> well so much for trying to get folks to pull together for a commo cause


It's too soon.
Timothy McVeigh thought it was time, it wasn't.
It's still too soon.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So what “act” are you looking for? 
Prepping is already very well underway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No blood kin but I have friends that are closer to me than blood kin. They are military kin, for the most part.
Oath is thicker than blood.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a couple of friends that would show up with cash, guns, or a shovel..no questions asked


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a couple of friends that would show up with cash, guns, or a shovel..no questions asked


That won’t mean much against the weight of the federal government.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For future reference, you won't win me over with any argument where I'm asked to speak out in support of Communists or Socialists.
100,000,000+ corpses scream out in opposition to these ideas, and so do I.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*military kin--Oath is thicker than blood.*

I'm with you, just on a differing street. Let's put it this way, if you're out some lonely night--and you smell liquor and high octane fuel--then you've met some of my biker pals. The Madison CC Riders.

Now, truth be told, I never, ever, ever, had a drop of liquor (or even strong coffee) if I was on my bike. Sure, I'd go to Madison for fun, but then I had a midnight or 2:00AM cold ride home on a Dyna V-twin. My dad used to wait for me by the garage door in Menomonee Falls, and then we'd both head off to Master Lock. And, no, he never let me sleep...

I agree with the overall idea that an oath is thicker than blood. But if you really love your road buddies, yikes, let them sleep...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Since I posted the original note, things have gone down hill very fast.

One of you asked what should we do.

We need to collectively push back against every attempt to turn the USofA that we all love into Mother Russia or Nazi Germany.

Don't have a kid in school. Well it's your money they're using to brain wash the kids. Shouldn't you have a say in how that money is used.

Same thing goes for local mandates for Covid. Town Council meetings are really the grass roots forum for pushing back.

Same goes for no bail crime enforcement programs. Let your local leaders know that


*" Enough is Enough "*​


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Oath is thicker than blood.


It's not thicker than the Blood of Jesus Christ!
Most of yer oath buddies will go to hell so after this life they'll be useless

Life on earth is nothing more than a blip in time compared to eternity

The real fools are those rejecting Jesus on their way to eternal fire along with all the people on earth you think you are better than (baby killing, commie, liberals among others)


----------

